

Tech IPOs Test Sky-High Values + Zynga Expected to Release IPO Paperwork Tonight - HoyaSaxa
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304447804576414111297459234.html

======
HoyaSaxa
I think one of the most interesting aspects of the article is the concerns
over Zynga's dependency on facebook, especially with the recent unveiling of
Google Plus. Could the demise of facebook be in the not too distant future?
Probably not, but it is interesting to think about. I am really looking
forward to seeing Zynga's S-1 which is rumored to come out after markets close
tonight. I just don't see how these valuations can be justified, but that
doesn't really matter to investors as long as they are seeing returns off of
these IPOs (and they are). I am really fearing the tech industry might be
building its own "ponzi scheme" with these valuations only to see another 1999
bust.

